# 1/5 baja race at the river



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a buddy that wants to open a 1/5 baja class just at the river. He knows about 10 people in the houston area that would race. So Jeff if your out there give some input, I would love to see 10 baja's ripping up the dirt at the same time.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

what about what they would do to the track? I'm concerned they would shred it!


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

That would be sweet!!!

but it would tear up the track


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

There was a (as in 1) Baja at one of the River Races last year. They could just barely get the car around the burm and over the quad (didnt' clear anywhere near all 4 jumps). I wouldn't think they could even make it up and over Broke Back Mountain.


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

i would ok it with ken before i would jump to any conclusions


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

darrenwilliams said:


> There was a (as in 1) Baja at one of the River Races last year. They could just barely get the car around the burm and over the quad (didnt' clear anywhere near all 4 jumps). I wouldn't think they could even make it up and over Broke Back Mountain.


Man Darren that was a Baja from last year, the new ones have higher cc engines that spool up much quicker. Good luck finding a marshall for that race, its already deadly between the sportsman and truggy class.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I am not going to Marshall if any of the Garretts are driving. I have seen what they can do with a 8ight. LOL


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

ralaxx com down ken says if you got money you race your fat wife around in a wheel barrel for all he cares we throw beer cans as you go by. ps bring the 1/5 scale we get enough run your own class river race track friday night under the lights


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Dave, You know my wife won't come out to the track. But good to know that option is available.


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

lol com down way to excited


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll be out there on friday. Bringing my 1/8 to hopefully race with you guys. 
I've never driven the track and cant wait to!!

Am trying to get my baja 5T back together in time and bring it as well. It is ALL in pieces still after a very fun get together on labor day.

I never really realized it until going to a couple of the baja get togethers, but there are actually a LOT of people in this area with bajas.

Problem is,...nowheres good to run. If we/they had a place to actually hold races at, They will come.
I believe the closest runnable track is currently in Dallas.

will talk to Ken about it all friday. 

Maybe it can work,.maybe not.

jeff svo


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Jeff, my taco of an 808 is going to be out till i get a new chassis, I will pit for ya bro, and turn marshal for your baja truck if you get it running


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

lol ya i love those things but ya they would rip up the track. Could you imagine getting face planted by one of those off the quad. I still want to get one actually.


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

Stayed up late and got the 5T all finished.

My rc8 and 5t are both fresh and ready to get dirty.:doowapsta




jeff


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

cool deal! you had that baja down to nothing tuesday when i saw it.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Baja at the River is something everyone should see. We had at least 5 on the track at one time last night. What a blast!!!! They did not do any damage to the track but did fluff it up nicely. Ken said they would run a Baja class every Friday. Next time, I will have to bring the video camera. Gate start and the first turn is one of the most entertaining things I have ever seen at the track.
20 people signed up on run what brung plus the bajas. Friday night is starting to get a pretty good turnout.
Sure wish I had a few more CCs of fuel at the end of the race. Congrats *******.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh yeah, Special thanks to the DPS Officer that pulled me over on the way home for doing 70 and didn't feel the need to give me a ticket or a hard time.


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

darrenwilliams said:


> Oh yeah, Special thanks to the DPS Officer that pulled me over on the way home for doing 70 and didn't feel the need to give me a ticket or a hard time.


Cool...did you give him your 808??? :biggrin:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I would pay the ticket in a heartbeat before giving up the 808


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

captdave and Ken, Thanks for having us out there with the bajas.

Had a BLAST!

jeff


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

:fireworksNow that was a blast!!! Pitting for Phil,*******,Darren, and Jeff in there A main was very cool. The baja race was just awesome, cant wait to see the guys next time out.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

good time had by all. A special thanks go out to everyone at the river. The A main usually has almost no turn marshalls but friday night, there were plenty of turn marshalls who volunteered and made for a very exciting race. Troy did an awesome job helping in the pits. 4 guys and fuelled them all. Darren I wish I had won on sheer driving skills but if you didnt flame out on the last lap, you had it in the bag. I am in love with my 808, cant believe it took me this long to get one. Thanks to some set up tips and coaching from JB at the last HARC race, the car feels better than I ever could have imagined. Good job as always by Doug running a good timely race. Anyone who missed out on the BAJA show, come and see what you have all been seeing all over youtube, baja trucks and buggies in real life action. Look forward to more friday nights under the lights


----------



## PhilGundy (Aug 16, 2008)

Another fine Friday Night Under The Lights!!!!! What do other people do on Friday nights???? Troy, A million thanks for the TYRO TUNE UP. What a difference!!!! Your pitting for four racers in the main would make an Army fry-cook look like a slacker. Everyone got fueled up on time, and you were servicing flame-outs. Amazing!!! As always, Ken and Doug ran a great show. 20 foot rooster tails and the Baja class was born at the river. EVERYONE stopped to watch the Bajas!!! Great night!!!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Phil, this is Rubin, please, please don't get a baja...LOL


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Phil did excellent with his truggy, i think he placed 2nd or 3rd but with his car tuned it made the world of difference in his driving skills, go get em Phil! Ruben you should have been there, it was a radical night under the lights :cheers:


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

troytyro said:


> Ruben you should have been there, it was a radical night under the lights :cheers:


radical................have not heard that adjective in a while!!!!!!! lol


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Radical does seem to be a pretty accurate adjective.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

calm down, getting way to excited here, as Doug would say!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Troy, Have you got your car together for this Friday?


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Last night i broke it down to see the damage so far just a chassis, hopefully i can pick the one up from CV at lunch 
tomorrow.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

Yall better get yall's stuff right, cause we ALL know there is nothing wrong with my car as far as being ready for the River Track! I look forward to some more awesome racin with all you guys. Hell work has become just something to do between races to pass the time. I got the associated car finally sold, so that chapter of my racing carreer is safely behind us now. Look forward to hopefully opening up a new one that has to do with better finishes at the races.


----------



## PhilGundy (Aug 16, 2008)

Be sure to congratulate Darren. Last friday he and one of the volunteer marshals partnered to invent the soon to be released XRAY 80SK8BOARD. I know that wasn't just a points leader car stomping.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Phil,
I love the new name. LOL. That kid really did ride my car down the quad. I gues that will teach me to stay of my lid.
*******,
My stuff is right. I put on a smaller carb restrictor, new clutch bearing, air filter and oh yeah I am running the '09 car instead of the '08. You better bring your A Game.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

Darren, I dont care what car u bring this friday. 09 spec, 80SK8BOARD or any thing else. I aint skeered knowing I got my REDNEX-RAY out there running ya hard, wether its trying to run you down and put pressure on ya, or leading ya making you push to try to catch up. Have I mentioned that I freakin love this car? I am off work on friday so I am going to be well rested as well. YOU WANTED ME TO BRING IT? ITS BEEN BROUGHTEN. Any one heard if our lil buddy cassidy is coming out friday night with all his Kyosho?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I am usually off on Friday but I have a crew doing a job this week that just can't seem to get moving so I have to go ride thier arse today. I will try to get a little nap at work so I too am well rested. LOL


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

racin_redneck said:


> Yall better get yall's stuff right, cause we ALL know there is nothing wrong with my car as far as being ready for the River Track! I look forward to some more awesome racin with all you guys. Hell work has become just something to do between races to pass the time. I got the associated car finally sold, so that chapter of my racing carreer is safely behind us now. Look forward to hopefully opening up a new one that has to do with better finishes at the races.


 Talked all this smack and turned into a "No Show". Very disappointed....


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Dang!!!!!!


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

Guy's we had a geat time Friday!!!! I hope more of them big monsters show up in the near future!

Just so you guys know Doug logs on under my name half the time, I could car less but if I sigh at the end captdave or dave it is me.


Thanks to all that ran some fuel!!!!

Dave


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I had no idea there where any races close by. I have a 5T all stock except for the radio, and a friend with a black one as well. If there are any events or people getting together send me a pm. 
Thanks
Kenny


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

Had a good time again Friday.

Didn't even break anything!



Any chance of running longer A mains for the bajas?
At least 10-15 minutes.

come on. come on, let's do this!!:rotfl:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I finally remembered to bring my video camera last Friday for the Bajas. Unfortunately we only had two show up. Still very entertaining. Hopefully with this Friday not being a holiday, we will have the usuall half dozen. I will try to remember the camera again.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice videos Darren. You need to get some video posted of "Joe Obstacle" taking out some water sprinklers.
:cheers:


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Cool videos Darren!


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

is it friday yet?


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

I am ready!


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

troytyro said:


> I am ready!


Want to carpool?

I promise to not get sickly this time around. hahaah


----------



## ridgerunner2468 (Oct 26, 2006)

just how big would a track need to be to accomodate 5th scale. going look at some property in the Beaumont area today to build a track. there has been some talk of building it big enough for these buggies.


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

ridgerunner2468 said:


> just how big would a track need to be to accomodate 5th scale. going look at some property in the Beaumont area today to build a track. there has been some talk of building it big enough for these buggies.


That would be awesome. We need to expand the hobby.

I believe typically an 1/8 scale track is about 10ft wide.

I think the typical baja track is 15 ft wide, but of course the whole track wouldn't need to be that wide.

Not sure how many from the houston area would be willing to drive that far though.
I had figured that a lot more would be willing to go to rivertrack, but so far the most of them have been noshows.hwell:

There definately needs to be some 1/5 action.

jeff


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Them things are really big. What do they weigh? 30 lbs.


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

jep527 said:


> Them things are really big. What do they weigh? 30 lbs.


About 28lbs stock. (the 5T) not sure about the buggy version.

And right at 30+ after you add a pipe and other mods.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Those would do well on a mx track right? If so there are tons of those spread about. I've never run one myself but if they are as fast as they are big an mx track would be sweet.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*I'd have to come down and film that*

Every time I try and get down to the River Track to film. I'm hexed. Same deal with my old track in Denver  Its on top of my list of tracks to visit when it cools off a bit. And I'd love to get a video of some 1/5 scales going for it over those jumps. I smell carnage 

Griz


----------

